#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  [BBC] The Trials of Telo Tulku Rinpoche (1993) [eng]

## Stil

The Trials of Telo Rinpoche


*Описание:*

[Eng]: Telo Rinpoche, a.k.a. Eddie Ombadykow, is a 21-year-old American whose favourite band is The Smashing Pumpkins. He is also a Buddhist monk who was brought up in a Tibetan monastery in India and recognized by His Holiness the Dalai Lama as a high reincarnate lama. Now, he finds himself in his ancestral homeland, Kalmykia, a remote Buddhist republic in southern Russia, where he is revered by the people as their spiritual leader and charged with the responsibility of reviving Buddhism. The Trials of Telo Rinpoche is the poignant story of his efforts to come to terms with his own unusual destiny while struggling to fulfill the expectations thrust upon him by his family and by the people of Kalmykia who see him as their Messiah. 

[Rus]:В фильме рассказывается о верховном ламе Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.

*Оригинальное название:* The Trials of Telo Rinpoche.
*Год выпуска:*  1993
*Поддержка:*  BBC
*Продюсеры:*  SARIN, Ritu, SONAM, Tenzing
*Редакторы:*  BLAKE, John
*Продолжительность:* 50мин.
*Язык:* Английский.
*Качество:* VHS-Rip.

*Информация о видео:*
ideo: XVID 592x448 25.00fps 1843Kbps
Audio: MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 104Kbps

*Размер:* 700 Мб
Скачать целиком с narod.ru

----------

Add (26.11.2008)

----------


## Homer

"Тэло Ринпоче - это 21-летний американец, любимая группа которого - Smashing Pumpkins"

Нифига себе!

----------


## pilot

Есть еще один фильм в сети о нем, и о его методах работы с настоятелями калмыцких хурулов. Без него, думаю картина будет неполной. Настоятель храма в бордовом бурятском халате, Тэло римпоче в желтом, документальная съемка местного телевидения. Поселок Б. Царын
http://www.youtube.com/user/greatmasterioda

----------


## Homer

Жестко.

----------


## Ондрий

Каменты на ютубе жгут. Рейдерский захват и избиения!
В общем, пока Тэло Ринпоче у власти в Калмыкии - там еще можно встретить тибетца. В противном случае, все будет как в Бурятии.

----------


## Б.К.

Товарищи, а что вообще известно про Тэло Тулку Ринпоче? Ну, то что он родом из Америки, ЕСДЛ признал в нем тулку Тилопы и что он 13 лет учился в Гомане - это я знаю. А так что говорят? Учит он? Практикует? Есть ли что-то, что характеризовало его как Драгоценного?
Очень интересно. Просто получается, что у нас тут под боком Ринпоче живет, а внимания особого к нему вроде нет. С чем сие связано?

----------


## Вова Л.

Так я что-то не понял, а где избиение? Это во второй части что-ли?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Б.К.

Я отрывками без звука просмотрел. Никто там не бьет никого, к счастью. Но разговор, по видимости, жесткий. Судя по всему, Ринпоче наставляет, а здоровенный мужчина в народном костюме в красном с ним не согласен (видимо, Ринпоче что-то не по понятиям говорит, в натуре)  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Товарищи, а что вообще известно про Тэло Тулку Ринпоче? Ну, то что он родом из Америки, ЕСДЛ признал в нем тулку Тилопы и что он 13 лет учился в Гомане - это я знаю. А так что говорят? Учит он? Практикует? Есть ли что-то, что характеризовало его как Драгоценного?


Что я знаю лично:

1. Очень образован
2. Нетерпим к бардаку по части дисциплины (ролик это демонстрирует, а ранее были эпизоды и более жесче)
3. Субьективно, очень приятен в качестве лектора. Большое ч/ю.
4. ИМХО, последняя надежда и опора от развала буддизма в Калмыкии. О причинах оного не буду.
5. Если кто ему довериться как Учителю - поступит очень мудро.




> Очень интересно. Просто получается, что у нас тут под боком Ринпоче живет, а внимания особого к нему вроде нет. С чем сие связано?


Есть такая профессия - священник. А есть Дхарма и ее преподающие/сохраняющие. Это разные вещи, что Тэло Ринпоче и демонстрировал в ролике.

Я намёками доступно объяснил?  :Wink:

----------


## Naldjorpa

Я был на короткой аудиенции с Тэло Ринпоче - очень приятный человек, большой упор делает на образование, моё лично субъективное мнение - ему смело можно доверять как Учителю, не спрашивайте почему ).

----------


## Huandi

> ЕСДЛ признал в нем тулку Тилопы


Ах вот кого на самом деле должны считать главой школы все кагьюпинцы!

----------


## Александр С

Что-то никто никого не "избивает" на видео...

----------


## Б.К.

Товарищи, а можете кто-нибудь фильм пережать до максимума? Очень хочу посмотреть, а скачать 700 мегов мне никак!! Слезно прошу!!

----------


## Add

to *Б.К.*
фсе для вас... зайдите сюда... пережатый весит 190Mb
Испытания Тэло Ринпоче (1993)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin



----------


## Djampel Tharchin



----------


## Aleksey L.

Буддийский Институт Калмыкии - отличное начало!

еще бы образование высшее, не средне-специальное + основы буддизма.

----------

